# Challenger II



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a chance to purchase a Browning Challenger II in great condition. Bluing .99%, walnut grips perfect, bore sharp and bright. Fully functional mechanics.
$400.00 Seems to be a good value to me. What do you think?


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

There's a Browning Challenger II on "Gunbroker" right now, that doesn't look to be in the condition that you describe the one you're interested in, is. The "buy it now" price is $595.00, plus shipping. If you're happy with the price involved with that Challenger, it doesn't really matter what others think. So, I think it would be a good purchase, if that helps any. :mrgreen:


----------



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I plan to add the Browning to my little collection. Just checking to see what others think of the pricing.


----------



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Tried to purchase the Challenger II from the guy who offered it for sale at the agreed price. He changed his mind. Bought a classic Buckmark Camper instead.


----------

